

Reporting Crashes in IMVU: Who threw that C++ exception? - implicit
http://aegisknight.org/2009/04/who-threw-that-exception/

======
sown
We do something like this where i work. However, if a null or bad thread gets
handled sometimes you get something uninformative, such as sem_wait() on top
but doesn't really tell us where or what happened.

Good article, though!

------
snorkel
Forgive my ignorance but why not wrap the fallback_algorithm() call in it's
own try/catch throws a more explicit exception??

    
    
        try {
          this_might_fail();  
        } 
        catch (exception& e) {
          try {
            fallback_algorithm();  // throws ExceptionB
          }
          catch (ExceptionB& e) {
            report_crash();
          }
        }

------
lallysingh
Something I'm not getting here... Why not run the thing in a debugger?

E.g. dbx <executable> -> intercept -a -> run

~~~
cliffy
These are crashes occurring in the wild, on users machines.

